# Massey 35 ground changes



## Steve reed (Mar 22, 2018)

Massey 35 I want to make negative ground and add one wire alternator. How to do that?
I assume the starter will have to be changed?
Thanks.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Starter should be no issue. You need to reverse the wires to the ignition coil, and the wires on the ammeter. You should probably also replace the wires between the alternator to the ammeter and the ammeter to the battery. The alternator produces more amperage than the generator so you need larger wires. Every thing else should not be affected if you go with the one wire alternator. If you have a radio or other such accessories you may have to replace them.


----------



## Steve reed (Mar 22, 2018)

Steve reed said:


> Massey 35 I want to make negative ground and add one wire alternator. How to do that?
> I assume the starter will have to be changed?
> Thanks.


----------



## Steve reed (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response.


----------

